# Kittens vs headphones



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

1. I really need to stop calling these 8 month old, 10 pound bruisers "Kittens"

2. I need to invest in many many pairs of headphones. 

I've just lost the 7th pair since the kittens moved in. I listen to audiobooks to send myself to sleep of a night, and a number of times, I've woken up and something has severed the headphone cable in the night. 

I'll never forget picking up my iPod and earbuds, only to see the two earbuds remaining on my bed - both having been snipped off by Eric Scissor-teeth. 

One pair still work, but the plastic coating has been stripped off, more effectively than wire strippers. Mostly, they just get severed. 

They don't do this to any other wires or strings. Just my headphone or earbuds. 

I used to keep them under my pillow, until someone figured out that a paw can get in there and drag them out. I also put them in a drawer, but the drawer can be opened with a crafty push of the paw. 

I think someone's trying to tell me that I should be listening to them instead....


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Perhaps they want to listen to the music too! Time for child-proof locks on your drawer...


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Lacey is about 8 mos also and just LOVES headphone wires. Every time I come home if she sees them dangling, she will leap at me. I have to hide them from her. She also happens to love shoe laces, which makes putting on shoes fun.


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

I've gone through about 5 pairs of headphones since I got Lexi... and I like those skullcandy earbuds, and they're kinda expensive. I put my headphones inside my pillowcase. Do you think inside the pillowcase instead of under would work?

She also chewed up my dad's iphone headphones, so when I got an iphone I had to give him mine.. which was fine because those hurt my ears anyways. But still, what a pain!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

dweamgoil said:


> She also happens to love shoe laces, which makes putting on shoes fun.


Abby likes the drawstrings on my pajamas. I dare not walk around with the strings untied and hanging down...otherwise, Ouch! 

As for earphones, don't they come with a little case you can put them in? Or, failing that, you could use a small case intended for glasses (the kind that snaps shut).


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Apple chewed my roommate's iphone headphones the first week he lived with me. 

I keep mine on one of those fishbone things. Apple's latest obsession is my ipod charging cable.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I swear, why do they all have this obsession? Miu loves thin wires. She'll even go for the thicker wires on occasion.


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

That's funny. My first pair of ear-buds that came with my shuffle lasted about 2 days. I fell asleep wearing them and Bodhi had cut both before I fully realized what he was doing and woke up. He is obsessed with them. If they are laying out anyplace he will see those thin wires and bam....cut off....lol. I think I've bought about 3 pair in the last few years. I just get the super cheap ones now figuring if they don't last long it's no great loss.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

I've given an old pair to the kits, hoping to distract them from the replacements. I lost another pair this week - I was lying in bed cuddling Eric, and I suddenly lost sound on the right... I look down to see the wire in his mouth...


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Do ipods have bluetooth? maybe you can get a wireless headset.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow! That's a lot of headphones to go through!

I hope you're not buying the Apple headphones, those things are _way_ overpriced. I've bought two pair of earbuds that look just like the iPhone version for 99 cents each, free shipping off eBay. So far I've been using one of them for the last several months, no issues and quality is the same as the iPhone's headphones as far as I can tell.


----------

